
Node.js Doesn’t Share Your Values, and That’s Okay - Tenhundfeld
https://www.simplethread.com/node-js-doesnt-share-your-values-and-that-is-okay/
======
Etheryte
Personally, I find that writing style overly obnoxious and, at times, even
painful to read. Just my two cents.

